# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  Healing Our World in an Age of Aggression - Mary Ruwart, Ph.D.

## FrankRep

*Healing Our World in an Age of Aggression (Updated)*
- Mary Ruwart, Ph.D.




*Healing Our World: The Other Piece of the Puzzle (Original)*
- Mary Ruwart, Ph.D.


*Introduction*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQKfsnRBysE

*Chapter 1: The Golden Rule*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFEpv0cT3Qo

*Chapter 2: Wealth Is Unlimited!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3jrP1ojqDk

*Chapter 3: Destroying Jobs*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br8ghiUrbWY

*Chapter 4: Eliminating Small Businesses*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pd-wdFz3eSY

*Chapter 5: Harming Our Health*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWamgVpg9Xk

*Chapter 6: Protecting Ourselves to Death*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsSctl0W2Io

----------


## Matt Collins

This and the Michael Badnarik Constitution Class were pivotal in my understanding of liberty.

----------


## Kludge

"ebook edition" also available free @ http://www.ruwart.com/Healing/ruwart_all.html

----------


## outspoken

thanks for sharing... this book is the full embodiment of consciousness from both the realm of the five senses as well as that which is derived beyond such realm; i.e. God.

----------


## BuddyRey

Awesome book.  _HIGHLY_ recommended!!!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Awesome book.  _HIGHLY_ recommended!!!


+1000000

----------


## sailingaway

I like her.  With people like her, why on earth did the Libertarian party run Bob Barr?

----------


## Kludge

> I like her.  With people like her, why on earth did the Libertarian party run Bob Barr?


Hit piece claiming she supports child porn, LP thought Barr would bring in Conservatives enough from GOP to be serious contender, credibility/contacts of a former Congressman.

----------


## Wesker1982

> awesome book.  _highly_ recommended!!!


+1000001

----------


## emazur

you can also download legitimately for free the original in audio format:
http://freekeene.com/2010/10/06/worl...rld-audiobook/

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> you can also download legitimately for free the original in audio format:
> http://freekeene.com/2010/10/06/worl...rld-audiobook/


I see it's in kindle format now.  AWESOME!  My old copy is a pdf.  I appreciate that link very much, sir!  ~hugs~

----------


## Matt Collins

Thanks for this. I actually paid for the hard copy from her a few years back. Her column in the Advocates Online newsletter actually was quite influential in my arrival at the position of liberty.

----------

